# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Full grown pictures?

## Arcane86

Hey all. i was just curious if you could do me a small favor and post a pic of your full grown ball pythons with things to size compare. ive held full grown before...but not for awhile. and since i just got my baby about a month-ish now, i just wanna memory refresh on the size. i have a normal female ball, approx 3months so far.
thanks for any pictures  :Cool:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

This is Riley. She is about 4 ft.and about 6 yrs. old.

----------


## rabernet

This girl was 2100 grams in the picture. She's pushing 3000 grams now.

----------


## frankykeno

This is Brannagh. She's 5 feet long, just over 3,200 grams.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Ok I'll play. 

This is Juliet. Shes a 5 year old female and kick the scale at 3200 grams. Enjoy. (excuse th look on my face she was being unruley)

----------


## Seneschal

This is my female at 1500 grams and 44''. She'll be four years old in a few months.

----------


## RegiusCo

This is our big girl, she's 12 years old and 5,900 gr. She laid a clutch of 16 eggs in 2006, took the year off in 07 and packing on the weight for 2008.
 

She don't like people messing with her buds   :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Marc great big girl..very nice.

----------


## Ginevive

Here's big Ginger next to an '06 baby.

----------


## Nate

marc, that's one big ol' mamma..... :Good Job:  kudos..

----------


## Rapture

16 eggs? Wow!

----------


## Arcane86

wow thanks for all the replys.
i kinda forgot the girth of the big ones lol
since i only own one snakecurrently, any cheap ways of weighing my baby?

----------


## juddb

> wow thanks for all the replys.
> i kinda forgot the girth of the big ones lol
> since i only own one snakecurrently, any cheap ways of weighing my baby?


  i dont know about cheap, but you should support the people doing big things with the herp world by buying from them.  You can get a really nice digital scale from rich at reptile basics, or pro exotics.

----------


## NickMyers03

> This is our big girl, she's 12 years old and 5,900 gr. She laid a clutch of 16 eggs in 2006, took the year off in 07 and packing on the weight for 2008.
>  
> 
> She don't like people messing with her buds



 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Rock on:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Beautiful girl
No wonder she is that big with all she drinks, notice the beer belly  :sploosh:  



>

----------

